# No start



## limegreenmachine (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys i just got a 06 polaris sportsman 450. It was sitting in the trees for awhile but that guy said it did run just had to hold in the override button to go forward fast. so im working on it to bring it back alive. I cleaned the gas tank of the old gas and cleaned the fuel pump and i am getting gas to the carb and gas is getting into the intake and got good spark but still wont start anyone have any ideas? thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hold it to go forward fast? That's not right.... hold it for reverse..... that's how it works... Something isnt right there.


----------



## limegreenmachine (Mar 24, 2013)

yea thats what i said but im just trying to get it running first before i can go forward or backwards


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well start simple, if you got gas, and you got spark, air is the only other thing. Maybe too much fuel? Or not enough?


----------



## limegreenmachine (Mar 24, 2013)

i took the spark plug out and turned it over and gas shot out everywhere so maybe i am getting to much. im gonna take the carb out and clean it once and see what happens


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Thts not good ...change oil and open carb and tell us ur jet size


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Might be float needle stuck open if its sat up for some time


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

wolf_36 said:


> Might be float needle stuck open if its sat up for some time


I'm with wolf. My vote is stuck needle valve. It might be a hole in the float and its full of fuel itself. Shake the float when you get it out. Make sure it don't rattle.


----------



## limegreenmachine (Mar 24, 2013)

took the carb out and everything looked cleaned nothing i could see wrong


----------

